# I'm scared, Please reassure me



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't really understand what is happening to me so I thought that this was probably, sadly, the best place to ask.

I have AF at the moment. It was 6 days late and I had had a few 'symptoms' of pg but no positive pg test although I had been suspicious. AF started very slowly with 4 days of spotting and then suddenly heavy. Today I passed some tissue.

I have had 2 m/c, one in 2000 and one about 5 months ago. Do you think it has happened again? How can I go through this again?

Is there any reason to pass tissue during a normal period or does it only happen during a m/c?

Sorry if this has been TMI. I really appreciate any help you can give me.

TIA


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Was there anything recognizable...a sac or a cord??? I don't know about your other 2 m/c 's -- did you do it at home or were they D&C's?? I lost my first 3 babies in first trimester and the last 2 times I knew what was happening. We saw things that were pretty obviously a preg. but that is only my experience. Did you feel a release in your uterine area after you passed the tissue, or are you still bleeding the same? For me, as soon as the main "clump"was out, the cramps would stop mostly and the bleeding would slow down and continue for days. By the way, my m/c's were accompanied by cramps that approach labor intensity. I don't know if all this helps or not, but please please email or PM me if you want to talk or ask another question.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

I had both m/c at home. The first was at 11 weeks and there was a recognisable sac, the second was at 7 weeks and there was clumps of tissue.

This was a clump of tissue. I looked at it carefully but I couldnt see anything obvious. The bleeding has slowed down considerably now since passing the tissue just like before.


----------



## Katiemare (Jun 19, 2004)

Let us know how you are doing, I am sending you healing thoughts.


----------



## Forevermama (Aug 12, 2002)

I can't say for sure, Mama







Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

If your bleeding slowed a good bit after passing it, then maybe it was. I am really so sorry, too. You might consider trying a home preg test, as HCG hangs around in some women for a few days. It never worked for me, but it has for a few friends. Let us know how you are doing


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you for all your replies.

I am doing ok. Its hard not being sure one way or the other. Even though I think I probably did m/c I am trying to think that I didnt b/c that way its easier to deal with. To think that it definately was a m/c is too painful and I dont want to go through it again.


----------



## Mindy70 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe what they call a chemical pregnancy? Do a google. I don't think it is the same as a miscarriage, and women often don't test positive for pg before having one *hugs*


----------

